# Gnash passed his SchH2 trial



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Proud of this boy, he is getting stronger, harder to control and damages helpers at only 2.7 yr old


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats! Sounds like Gnash is really getting into his prime.


----------



## john axe (Sep 24, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

damages helpers? how so??

Just curious..

and of course Congrats


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks. Joby, he specializes in pulling shoulders out of sockets at long bites.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

faisal khan said:


> thanks. Joby, he specializes in pulling shoulders out of sockets at long bites.


nice!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright, that sounds interesting. I guess that 40 lber DS of mine won't ever do that but nevertheless right on.


----------



## Carolina Johnson (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Any pictures?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will have to check with my buddies for pics and post.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like a real dog! =D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pictures??? LOL

how about some video..


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Faisal and Gnash! Look forward to pics or video, whatever you've got. Incidentally, I LOVE that name "Gnash" in his case, totally apropos! 
:-D


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats to both you and Gnash!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on your work paying off with a new title!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks. Gnash is getting a well deserved break, but it's only been 2 days since the trial and I can tell he is getting bored of the luxury life already


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Carolina Johnson said:


> Congratulations! Any pictures?


Here are a few pics from the trial


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats to both of you! (i too love his name!!) sportwaffen breeds some good dogs.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Congrats Faisal! Nice work, I'd love to see video of your next title.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Proud of this boy, he is getting stronger, harder to control and damages helpers at only 2.7 yr old



Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Glad you love the name, it does suit him 100%


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Huge congrats to you both!!! Love the look on the helper's face in the first pic. 

Now onwards to the 3!


----------

